# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Alberto de Figueiredo en Páginas

## Iván Manso

Hoy, miércoles 19 de octubre, para los que aún no lo sepan,  en la Editorial Paginas y dentro del  Ciclo ¨Miércoles Mágicos¨, Alberto de Figueiredo presentará un nuevo  Cultural completamente gratuito. Esta vez la charla girará entorno al  libro Rutinas Asombrosas del genial David Williamson. El aforo es  limitado a 20 personas… A no dormirse.

Miércoles 19 de octubre

Hora: 19:00h

C/ Silva, 13 - 3ºA (Madrid, por si hay dudas)

IMPRESINDIBLE RESERVA PREVIA (y recibir confirmación) en el: 91 541 16 11

----------

